# fichier executable unix



## andrerezag (21 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous
je m'appelle andré et je travaille beaucoup avec un logiciel de dessin qui s'appelle mac draft
j'ai sauvegardé sur un CD des données macdraft avec un ordinateur mac, première version macOSX. En achetant mon nouveau mac portable, toujours avec mon logiciel macdraft, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir mes dessins, ils se sont transformés en fichier executable unix.
ces dessins sont importants pour moi, et je n'ai plus mon ancien ordinateur
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ntx (21 Novembre 2008)

Il ne manque tout simplement pas juste un suffixe à tes noms de fichiers ?
Ensuite pour faire correspondre le type de fichier à ton application, Pomme + I sur un document, et "Ouvrir avec" puis "Tout modifier".


----------



## andrerezag (25 Novembre 2008)

bonjour, merci d'avoir répondu, mais il n'y a pas de suffixe accordé à ce logiciel, il n'y a pas de "point quelque chose". c'est un logiciel de dessin tout simple mais très complet pour le dssin industriel
j'attend d'autre nouvelle
merci


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2008)

Avec Pomme + I, tu as un champ "Type". As-tu essayé la manip que je t'ai donnée  pour que tous les fichiers de ce type s'ouvre avec ton logiciel ?


----------



## andrerezag (4 Décembre 2008)

oui, je l'ai fait et il me donne tjrsfichier executable unix
je suis bloqué
merci


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Décembre 2008)

andrerezag a dit:


> oui, je l'ai fait et il me donne tjrsfichier executable unix
> je suis bloqué
> merci


Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas seulement sous OS 9 qu'il n'y avait pas d'extension pour les fichiers créés avec cette appli ?

Sinon ben inventes en une d'extension ^^.

Tu enregistres tout les fichiers créé avec cette appli sous *.trucmachin et tu dis à OS X que les .trucmachin s'ouvre avec cette appli là.


----------

